# Soundiron's new Brass library



## Wibben (Jul 15, 2015)

Has anyone checked this out yet? Sounds nice 
http://soundiron.com/products/symphony-series-brass-collection


----------



## Tatu (Jul 15, 2015)

Impressive set of articulations and impressive ensembles (+ solos). Waiting for some more walkthroughs


----------



## Vin (Jul 15, 2015)

Fantastic GUI.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow, lots of brass coming out lately. Spitfire Phalanx, VSL Dimension Brass 2 (covers some different ground though), Soundiron and Impact Soundworks coming out with their libraries simultaneously, and 8Dio also has something coming up. This is gonna be interesting!


----------



## Wibben (Jul 15, 2015)

After watching the videos I have to say, they've really stepped it up with the visuals. I've always liked soundiron, but their interfaces have always felt a bit cartoony. This release though, really beautiful and classy UI art. I know it shouldn't matter, but really nice art can be very inspiring.. Maybe I'm weird


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 15, 2015)

Huh - Native Instruments collab. Komplete 11 Ultimate suddenly seems more interesting.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 15, 2015)

Sounds good but also interested in more detailed walk-thru's on patches.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Jul 15, 2015)

UI indeed is amazing and uncluttered, however IMHO nothing beats Hollywood Brass and Cinebrass in terms of recordings.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 15, 2015)

Rob Elliott said:


> Sounds good but also interested in more detailed walk-thru's on patches.



Yup, that would be good. Looks terrific from the screenshots in terms of how its set up - similar to the other recent NI releases like Session Horns Pro, which I love. Very intuitive, customisable, playable.

Track 2 here - The Chase - http://www.native-instruments.com/e...al-cinematic/symphony-series-brass-collection . Whoa.

(EDIT - 7 as well)


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 15, 2015)

Hell, I am worried about NI writing multiple times "stakkato" on their website ... well, in these times I suppose we have to get used to incompetence like that!
But except for that, it really sounds interesting and a very good deal opposed to the spitfire stuff that seems less detailed for way more money. If this is within Komplete 11, it is gonna be a no-brainer for sure. Like to see a detailed walkthrough, but NI usually doesn't do these ... hopefully soundiron themselves. This could sweeten the time waiting for Berlin Brass a lot!


----------



## Assa (Jul 15, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Track 2 here - The Chase - http://www.native-instruments.com/e...al-cinematic/symphony-series-brass-collection . Whoa.



That is indeed a very impressive demo...would like to know who is the artist, but can't find a name there. Some of the demos are really nice, can't wait to see a walkthrough


----------



## JunoVHS (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, Spencer with Soundiron here - we have a few walkthrough videos on our Youtube channel, and we're working on more as we speak!

- Spencer


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jul 15, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Track 2 here - The Chase - http://www.native-instruments.com/e...al-cinematic/symphony-series-brass-collection . Whoa.



Wow, that one really stands out. Interestingly, it's not on their Soundcloud playlist. Maybe it was written by someone on the Native Instrument staff?


----------



## donbodin (Jul 15, 2015)

These sound great Spencer! Nice video.


----------



## Assa (Jul 15, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> Wow, that one really stands out. Interestingly, it's not on their Soundcloud playlist. Maybe it was written by someone on the Native Instrument staff?



Yes really strange, I also tried to find it on soundcloud. It reminds me a little bit of "the race" by Mike Verta, but I if I had to guess I think it could be written by Benny Oschmann...he already wrote demos for NI.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 15, 2015)

These Tubas were Amazing  And I really like the rest...


----------



## JunoVHS (Jul 15, 2015)

donbodin said:


> These sound great Spencer! Nice video.



Thanks Don!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 15, 2015)

I so don't need any more brass libraries, but man these sound and look good. Congrats, guys.


----------



## bennyoschmann (Jul 15, 2015)

Assa said:


> Yes really strange, I also tried to find it on soundcloud. It reminds me a little bit of "the race" by Mike Verta, but I if I had to guess I think it could be written by Benny Oschmann...he already wrote demos for NI.


Haha, good guess, Assa! Yes, that's my humble contribution and Mike's "The Race" was certainly an inspiration  Thanks for the kind words on the demo, guys!


----------



## Lawson. (Jul 15, 2015)

This library sounds amazing, but I can't tell if it sounds more amazing than Hollywood Brass. It sounds different, for sure. I think I want it. :D I noticed that the fast triplety staccatos sounded really crisp; are there some specific double/triple tongue patches?



bennyoschmann said:


> Haha, good guess, Assa! Yes, that's my humble contribution and Mike's "The Race" was certainly an inspiration  Thanks for the kind words on the demo, guys!



YES I CALLED IT (too late, but nevertheless). lol


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 15, 2015)

bennyoschmann said:


> Haha, good guess, Assa! Yes, that's my humble contribution and Mike's "The Race" was certainly an inspiration  Thanks for the kind words on the demo, guys!


Spectacular work! I have so many questions....


----------



## Assa (Jul 15, 2015)

bennyoschmann said:


> Haha, good guess, Assa! Yes, that's my humble contribution and Mike's "The Race" was certainly an inspiration  Thanks for the kind words on the demo, guys!



Haha i knew it! :D Have spent some time with your score sheets and even if it reminded me of The Race, there are definitely some details in this piece, that made me pretty sure it was you :D


----------



## catsass (Jul 15, 2015)

FriFlo said:


> Hell, I am worried about NI writing multiple times "stakkato" on their website ... well, in these times I suppose we have to get used to incompetence like that!


Stakkato (German)
Staccato (English)
NI = Berlin, Germany

That damned Rosetta Stone strikes again!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 15, 2015)

Lawson. said:


> This library sounds amazing, but I can't tell if it sounds more amazing than Hollywood Brass. It sounds different, for sure. I think I want it. :D I noticed that the fast triplety staccatos sounded really crisp; are there some specific double/triple tongue patches?



There are triple tongue staccs that can be synced to host tempo. They are pretty slick.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 15, 2015)

The full articulation list on the NI website is quite something. I think (unless I missed it) the double and triple tounging is trumpets only though.

Terrific piece, Benny.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello, 

thank you for the video. Is there a chance to get a more detailed walthrough of the other articulations? Marc, Stacc, Sustain, Trills..whatever you are offering in there? So far I like the sound. Very musical.


----------



## JunoVHS (Jul 15, 2015)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hello,
> 
> thank you for the video. Is there a chance to get a more detailed walthrough of the other articulations? Marc, Stacc, Sustain, Trills..whatever you are offering in there? So far I like the sound. Very musical.



I'm working on it this very moment 

-Spencer


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 15, 2015)

catsass said:


> Stakkato (German)
> Staccato (English)
> NI = Berlin, Germany
> 
> That damned Rosetta Stone strikes again!



Das haben Sie völlig richtig erkannt, mein Herr!


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 15, 2015)

catsass said:


> Stakkato (German)
> Staccato (English)
> NI = Berlin, Germany
> 
> That damned Rosetta Stone strikes again!


Uh, uh!
Staccato (Italian)
Staccato (German)
Me (German)
:-D
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/staccato


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 15, 2015)

FriFlo said:


> Uh, uh!
> Staccato (Italian)
> Staccato (German)
> Me (German)
> :-D



Nein, mein Herr! :D

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Stakkato


----------



## Peaslee (Jul 15, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> The full articulation list on the NI website is quite something. I think (unless I missed it) the double and triple tounging is trumpets only though.
> 
> Terrific piece, Benny.


It's included in several sections, but most sustains, staccatos and dynamic expressions can have multi-tongued attacks by using the Repetition panel. You can also set the number of repeat attacks, the speed/tempo division and the accenting with that real-time automatable system. Similarly, you can play any sustaining articulation with polyphonic slur or glissando legato. 

These are the recorded staccato articulations in the Collection. Double and Triple-Tongued Staccatos can be tempo-synched, stretched and offset as well in each section's main Staccato presets:

*Ensemble Staccato Types:*

Trumpet : p (8x rr), f (8x rr), triple-tongue (4x rr)

Trombone: p (8x rr), f (8x rr), double-tongue (4x rr), triple-tongue (2x rr), slide up, slide down

Horns: p (8x rr), f (8x rr)

Tubas: p (8x rr), f (8x rr)

*Solo Staccato Types:*

Trumpets: p (4x rr), f (4x rr), triple-tongue (4x rr), tongue-stopped (2x rr)

Trombones: p (2x rr), mf (2x rr), f (2x rr), fortissimo blast (2x rr), triple-tongue (2x rr), tongue-stopped (2x rr)

1st Horn: p (4x rr), f (4x rr), triple-tongue (4x rr), tongue-stopped (4x rr)

2nd Horn: p (2x rr), f (4x rr), double-tongue

Tuba: p (4x rr), f (2x rr), double-tongue (2x rr), tongue-stopped (2x rr)

You can see the full list of articulations on the Ensemble and Solo tabs on our product page here:
http://www.soundiron.com/brass (www.soundiron.com/brass)


----------



## catsass (Jul 15, 2015)

FriFlo said:


> Uh, uh!
> Staccato (Italian)
> Staccato (German)
> Me (German)
> :-D


Me (Humbled and Embarrassed):oops:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 15, 2015)

Peaslee said:


> These are the recorded staccato articulations in the Collection



Thanks for that list - I missed the bones there.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 15, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Yup, that would be good. Looks terrific from the screenshots in terms of how its set up - similar to the other recent NI releases like Session Horns Pro, which I love. Very intuitive, customisable, playable.
> 
> Track 2 here - The Chase - http://www.native-instruments.com/e...al-cinematic/symphony-series-brass-collection . Whoa.



I also like it. How cool would this sound with a high end reverb?


----------



## Peaslee (Jul 15, 2015)

germancomponist said:


> I also like it. How cool would this sound with a high end reverb?


I'm not sure what reverb Benny used in The Chase or whether it was internal or external, but there are a hundred different reverbs across 10 categories built into the Symphony Series Brass user interface, located in the lower area of the Mixer panel.


----------



## Jan_S (Jul 16, 2015)

Will there be a string library as well?


----------



## Vin (Jul 16, 2015)

Peaslee said:


> I'm not sure what reverb Benny used in The Chase or whether it was internal or external, but there are a hundred different reverbs across 10 categories built into the Symphony Series Brass user interface, located in the lower area of the Mixer panel.



Internal or external, it does sound fantastic. Would a walkthrough video (or a detailed post) be possible?


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 16, 2015)

Some instruments sound very good, a few others' cut offs sound a little unnatural. I like the look of the library but I will probably pass as I have a ton of brass libs. Congrats on the release however.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 16, 2015)

I have ew Hollywood brass plat. Which is awesome. I have cinebrass pro also awesome I'm a different way....... I could have this as well??? Oh I think so. An embarrassment of brass riches.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice work by SoundIron. There's some great sounding stuff in there!


----------



## DMarr82 (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't know about this library. On the one hand, the sound is really good, evident in the videos.

On the other hand, eight players per section? I mean, eight of everything? How realistic is that? The whole idea behind orchestral brass, is that the section sizes are NOT the same. Ok, you can ride faders in your sequencer to set levels as needed, but just the idea of all sections being the identical size kind of bugs me. And "everything not recorded in normal position, but in the center for easier flexibility"? That's a quote from the walkthrough video. I can see where this might be useful in certain circumstances, but overall, I want orchestral instruments recorded in place.

Again, the sound is good, but with 8Dio's offering, and maybe OT's offering as well, I am going to have to pass on this one.


----------



## Peaslee (Jul 16, 2015)

Section sizes are larger than your average orchestra, because 9 times out of 10, brasses are stacked. This gives you a fuller, fatter sound even if you're just holding a single note. With any ensemble library, as soon as you start playing chords, you're already automatically doubling, tripling, even quadrupling the number of players that are being heard. In most modern soundtracks - just like guitars in the rock world - that kind of stacking is not only inherent, it's the most sought after kind of sound. The players are in solid unison, so 8 players means a full sound - the sound you hear in the demos - without having to stack multiple layers or libraries.

The Solo library gives you individual players to either use on their own, or to build smaller divisi section arrangements, especially in conjunction with the ensemble. Used effectively together, it means you can go from a small intimate sound to a massive full-bodied over the top sound within a single streamlined workflow.

Recording in "place" just locks in a hard biased stereo image that severely limits the genres the library can be used in, especially for tracks that don't need full orchestra and need to place any particular section in the foreground. Fixed placement also results in a very small, lopsided sound. This library is designed to sound expansive, full and forward. With the built-in pan, mix and release controls and huge selection of room, hall and environmental impulses. You can place these instruments however you like. You can't "un-place" other libraries that opt to hard pan their sections.


----------



## tabulius (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope there will be an in depth walkthru video and more naked demos. I would like to hear different sections' marcatos, shorts and other articulations and different microphone setups.

In the demos I really liked shorts and the trombones & tubas sections were really fat and beefy. Some of the legatos didn't sound good to me and I think the vibratos are a little too shaky for me, but those could work in some occations. Looking forward to hear more tho!


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 17, 2015)

Peaslee said:


> I'm not sure what reverb Benny used in The Chase or whether it was internal or external, but there are a hundred different reverbs across 10 categories built into the Symphony Series Brass user interface, located in the lower area of the Mixer panel.


Don't get me wrong, please!
My comment is good meant!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 17, 2015)

I am really struggling with this. I have always been a strong supporter of Soundiron, and am constantly using their products. I have full confidence that this will turn out to be a superb library, and that Mike et al. have done an amazing job creating it. So normally I'd just jump in with both feet and make a purchase. But the struggle comes for a number of reasons. First I have invested heavily in brass libraries from three other well know developers, second do I really need more brass and, finally, do I need it bad enough to invest nearly $670 Canadian to purchase a $499 US library? In addition, two other developers have just released or about to create brass libraries as well. So for those of us who already have and are using suitable libraries, the decision to invest...and at this price for many of us it is an investment...is a difficult one. Certainly if someone has few if any other brass libraries, this presents a great opportunity. I'm simply not certain though what I will, or should, do.
On a more positive note, I must say I love the sound of this library, and as usual Brad Jerkin's superb demo 'sold me' on considering this, even before it ended. Kudos too to Ryan for his artful piece as well.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as you @playz123, with me being from Kingston, Ontario. It's out of my price range; I'd rather go with a single 'module' than buy the whole pack (as in: just buy the Trombones and not every other group.) This for the same reason as you: I already have other Brass libraries, and may want to just expand an instrument/it's ensemble, instead of every group. With that in mind, 8Dio is planning on doing their Brass fairly soon, and they did modules with their Strings and Woodwinds.

With the whole 'modular' thing in mind I'm planning on picking up Spitfire Bone Phalanx soon, and will be eagerly awaiting more info on 8Dio's brass line-up. Soundiron's Brass will be on my wishlist 'for when I win the lottery'


----------



## benmrx (Jul 18, 2015)

Eagerly awaiting an in-depth walkthru!! Such a great sound, and a truly beautiful interface! Some of these articulations have me scratching my head..haha, just curious to see/hear what they are. For example, anyone know what a 'horse trill' is?? Maybe it's some kind of traditional term, but I've never heard it before. Also, VERY curious as to how the 'effects' are laid out and played.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 18, 2015)

benmrx said:


> Eagerly awaiting an in-depth walkthru!! Such a great sound, and a truly beautiful interface! Some of these articulations have me scratching my head..haha, just curious to see/hear what they are. For example, anyone know what a 'horse trill' is?? Maybe it's some kind of traditional term, but I've never heard it before. Also, VERY curious as to how the 'effects' are laid out and played.


I don't know what their horse trill is in their library, but in the real world the "horse" is a half valve tecnique with a shake on a trumpet that sounds just like a horse as used in the song Sleigh Ride.


----------



## AR (Jul 19, 2015)

Am I the only one who likes demo 1+3 more and thinks demo 2 sounds midi-ish?


----------



## playz123 (Jul 19, 2015)

AR said:


> Am I the only one who likes demo 1+3 more and thinks demo 2 sounds midi-ish?



To which demos on which site are you referring? They are in a different order on the NI site when compared with the Soundiron list. In any case, I think the first three demos on both sites are great. I guess one could find a hint of MIDI in most demos if one looks hard enough, unless of course they aren't demos produced via MIDI.  We aren't at 100% when considering realism quite yet, but some composers are coming awfully close.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 19, 2015)

Yesssss another reason to upgrade to K11U! So glad I reined in my wallet on K10U.


----------



## DHousden (Jul 22, 2015)

Has anyone taken the plunge with this yet? Be interested to hear some firsthand thoughts.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 9, 2015)

[QUOTEReally ="DHousden, post: 3883488, member: 11168"]Has anyone taken the plunge with this yet? Be interested to hear some firsthand thoughts.[/QUOTE]
Bump. Really curious for impressions. I have no brass libs yet and am trying to decide on my first.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 9, 2015)

Honestly, is there anyone who bought this brass library or the other new brass library? The only people I hear talking about them so far are the ones who probably got it for free to make demos.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 9, 2015)

Rodney Money said:


> Honestly, is there anyone who bought this brass library or the other new brass library? The only people I hear talking about them so far are the ones who probably got it for free to make demos.



I'm curious to hear too, although it's to a large degree curiosity as I'm pretty well covered.

Honestly though, I think the problem here is Komplete. Although we don't know for sure, I think a lot of people who might be interested are figuring they'll wait to see if it's bundled in K11U. It seems fairly priced, but it's an expensive thing to buy now if you got it bundled in 9 months time. Then the other brass libraries are sort of caught up in it too - if you think you might acquire this further down the line anyway, it might mean you're less likely to look at others.

Although it's not the NI way, they'd do wonders for sales by saying "products in this range will not be included in future Komplete products", if that is in fact their plan.


----------



## CHIgirl (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't speak for the Soundiron brass but some people mentioned "the other new brass." I assume you're referring to Bravura. I've also got plenty of brass but was curious because I like the sound of the solo Flugelhorn and Picc Trumpet (neither of which I had). They sell each separately for $39 I got the Flugel. It's outstanding. Liked it so much I upgraded to the Soloists Package (they provide upgrade price equal to if you'd purchased the bigger one first, so no money lost). They're all really nice for layering with other stuff for a bit of clarity. Considering the Complete package next for the FX and sections. Smart of Impact Soundworks to offer the solos for so cheap. Hooked me into buying more.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 9, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Although it's not the NI way, they'd do wonders for sales by saying "products in this range will not be included in future Komplete products", if that is in fact their plan.


+9001
I've skipped on the buy under the assumption that it will be included in Komplete 11 Ultimate. After all, it's under the "Komplete" category of the NI website. If that's in fact not their plan, I'm sure a lot of people (me include) would appreciate a heads up.


----------

